# Alum Creek Lake Spillway Poaching



## brandonbtbt (Jul 21, 2009)

Last night my friend and I were fishing the spillway at alum creek past the Lewis Center Rd. bridge. We noticed this asian couple below us putting EVERY fish they caught in a bucket without measuring them. They were keeping little crappie around *5-6"* long, white bass they caught *BY HAND* trying to swim up the rocks, and a few little saugeye that were also very small. I confronted the asian male about it and he acted like he couldn't understand what I was saying and continued with his business... At this point after watching them keep illegal fish by illegal methods I decided to call 1800POACHER which took me to a call center in FREAKING IDAHO. The lady said they will contact a wildlife officer. Needless to say, an hour later, no ranger or officer showed up. I even tried to call the Delaware County wildlife office and got NOWHERE. Why does this seem to happen all the time there?!?! You would think with all the calls they receive about shady people keeping illegal fish they would patrol that area and check fish lengths every freaking now and then! 

It's a shame this happens over and over. I hope whoever deliberately violates the law in this manner gets whats coming to them.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Fish in Alum Creek below the Dam are not subject to the same length limits imposed on the lake. Basically, unless it's a statewide length limit they can keep about anything they want down there. Still, it is painful to watch.


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

i fished more this year from the shore than i have in the past mostly due to the fact a recent shoulder surgery has slowed me and i have seen more illegal catching and keeping than ive ever cared to and have also called game wardens as well it is to bad that people care less about rules besides that who wants to fillet any 5-6 inch fish??


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I was down there a couple months ago and officer Harvey was down there checking license and fish on stringers. Then few weeks later seen him at a spot well off the beaten path doing the same. Now it seems like he's following me lol. He knows me and my buddys by name now. Cool Guy
This is the most I have ever seen them out. Can't catch everyone poaching but at least there out there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

All I wonder is why a dude from Cambridge would drive past all that good water to go to the crappyass Alum spillway.


----------



## brandonbtbt (Jul 21, 2009)

I live in Powell lol.... Cambridge is my hometown.....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That makes more sense. Becuase that spillway has been, and forever will be, the bucket brigade's dream spot.
Count me in as not interested.


----------



## dunkle (Apr 22, 2010)

I see that happen all the time, last night below griggs there were a couple of asain guys there keeping every fish they caught even tiny small mouth. They were even asking if they could keep the fish we were throwing back


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

First and foremost, as onthewater mentioned, it is anyone's right below the spillway to keep crappie below 6 inches or saugeye below 15 inches.

2nd, Not trying to start a flamefest, but I am an asian and I fish the alum spillway and want to make sure we recognize that asians aren't the only ones keeping smaller fish out of the spillway and other bodies of water. I threw back many 8 inch crappie and 10 to 17 inch saugeye that others of all ethnicities were asking to keep. 

I don't like it when people keep smaller fish (or trophy fish for that matter), much less break the law, but lets make sure that we're all educated on the rules ourselves before we criticize others on personal preference.

ps, I know it's illegal, but crazy props if you can catch a white bass by hand grizzly-bear style.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

One time when a buddy and I noticed people keeping dink saugeye and crappie we told a couple game wardens we happened to run into on the way out...they acted like they could care less.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

until the DNR becomes an election-run office (as opposed to an appointee-run office) nothing will ever change (as far as im concerned). Ohio has a long history of not giving two "blanks" about inland fisheries (aside from the stocking programs), and that doesn't look to be changing any time soon...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

brandonbtbt said:


> Last night my friend and I were fishing the spillway at alum creek past the Lewis Center Rd. bridge. We noticed this asian couple below us putting EVERY fish they caught in a bucket without measuring them.


Probably the same people that were part of the group that got busted with gill nets and taking them to panda express! Those people are worthless! Anyone caught or part of a gill net operation should never be allowed to fish again, or should have both hands cut off.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Just an FYI to any angler who's seen this go on & felt helpless.. 
A digital camera is a great way to help your Warden out. 

Get pictures or video of liscance plates/hull id # face shots and anything you can that shows the crime - even if you cant reach a warden in an instant they all have voice mail & will call you back with an email adress to send the evidence to

But.. A clear verbal warning that obvious poaching will result in thair buckets being dumped is not against the Law ... If you do not know the rules or refuse to play by them..or understand the warning in English for that matter..sorry about your luck because not everyone is ok with being stolen from.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

+1 Gary nice post


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> Probably the same people that were part of the group that got busted with gill nets and taking them to panda express! Those people are worthless! Anyone caught or part of a gill net operation should never be allowed to fish again, or should have both hands cut off.


Worthless? Arms cut off? Easy brother....skin it back a little.
Most of the guys I see are keeping fish to eat them...as in survive.
I'm not crazy about it either, but believe me when I say that we are in the vast minority of the planet in the fact that we throw food back into the water.

Try to open your mind and your heart just a smidge.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Worthless? Arms cut off? Easy brother....skin it back a little.
> Most of the guys I see are keeping fish to eat them...as in survive.
> I'm not crazy about it either, but believe me when I say that we are in the vast minority of the planet in the fact that we throw food back into the water.
> 
> Try to open your mind and your heart just a smidge.


Not trying to speak for him, but I don't think Fishingislife was directly referring to the people who keep small fish to eat. His post was more towards those who are taking fish from our waterways and selling them for money. 

I'm sure many would not believe how much this stuff happens. I was just made aware of it earlier this year. There are groups of people that gill net and fish illegally at Hoover, Alum, Buckeye, etc. taking anything they catch and are selling it to local restaurants and markets for money.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't doubt for a second that happens all the time.
I'm also not ready to cut off someone's hand for it. Yes, it's illegal. I'd guess those who are doing it REALLY need the money and food.
It's still wrong, don't get me wrong. I just know that there are often circumstances that we are not aware of.
I know a non-English speaking dude that fled from his country to try to save his family. Ended up here in Ohio. He has TWO dish washing jobs. And I'm certain he breaks hunting/fishing laws all the time.

Just sayin', fishing in NOT life, human life is life. And I aint ready to cut off anyone's hands anytime soon for breaking game laws.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> Worthless? Arms cut off? Easy brother....skin it back a little.
> Most of the guys I see are keeping fish to eat them...as in survive.
> I'm not crazy about it either, but believe me when I say that we are in the vast minority of the planet in the fact that we throw food back into the water.
> 
> Try to open your mind and your heart just a smidge.



My mind and heart are wide open just for your info. Did not know my post would result in someone getting bunched up panties? I posted what i did because I am aware of stuff that is going on and stuff that has happened in the past. Fish taken to a local restruant. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

SwollenGoat said:


> Not trying to speak for him, but I don't think Fishingislife was directly referring to the people who keep small fish to eat. His post was more towards those who are taking fish from our waterways and selling them for money.
> 
> I'm sure many would not believe how much this stuff happens. I was just made aware of it earlier this year. There are groups of people that gill net and fish illegally at Hoover, Alum, Buckeye, etc. taking anything they catch and are selling it to local restaurants and markets for money.


Right on SwollenGoat!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> I don't doubt for a second that happens all the time.
> I'm also not ready to cut off someone's hand for it. Yes, it's illegal. I'd guess those who are doing it REALLY need the money and food.
> It's still wrong, don't get me wrong. I just know that there are often circumstances that we are not aware of.
> I know a non-English speaking dude that fled from his country to try to save his family. Ended up here in Ohio. He has TWO dish washing jobs. And I'm certain he breaks hunting/fishing laws all the time.
> ...


Bubba, not trying to start an argument, but a law is a law. If you make exceptions then why have it at all? One of the major problems with this country is that the laws we have aren't enforced, and then they try to fix those problems by adding new laws....it's just crazy. 

*Also, I'd like to add that if these people REALLY need the money, why don't they get a job like the rest of us? Instead they steal from me and you.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> My mind and heart are wide open just for your info. Did not know my post would result in someone getting bunched up panties? I posted what i did because I am aware of stuff that is going on and stuff that has happened in the past. Fish taken to a local restruant. I will leave it at that.


FISH TAKEN to a "RESTRUANT"? Say it aint so!!
Dude, I get it. I know it's against the law. But it makes those people lawbreakers, not worthless. Nor should they have their hands cut off.
Check yourself.

Or, I guess we could go with your philosophy. I see guys tresspassing on a pond right by my work all the time...ALL the time. In fact, there was a thread on this very forum asking about it. A lot of guys said "Yeah, it's posted, but we've never been caught".
So how about those guys? Can we cut off their testicles? Maybe stone them to death with rocks? 

How about the hillfolk in West Virginia or Southern Ohio. They shoot deer all year round, eat some of them, sell some of them...what should we do to them. 

Are they not all equally as worthless? Or is it just the people who don't look or talk like you?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Again, yes there are laws. Yes, they should be enforced. Yes there should be penalties.

But no, these people are not "worthless" for breaking a game law, nor should they have their limbs removed. 
NOR SHOULD WE ADVOCATE SUCH COMPLETELY SMALL BRAINED IDEAS AND PROMOTE THEM IN A PUBLIC FASHION.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Sorry my speeeling is not very good, I am human and tend to make lots of mistakes. But i think you should un-bunch yourself and maybe not take things so serious and go fish


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I recently had a run in with a dude yelling at me about the fish I had in a bucket... 

Had about 20 gills under 5 inches in a bucket. I boil them, then grind them up to feed my exotic cat.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

and damn bubbagon.. I see at your old age you're not calming down any....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fishingislife;1229999But i think you should un-bunch yourself and maybe not take things so serious and go fish ;)[/QUOTE said:


> Yup. I'm the one who needs to unbunch and go fish. LOL!!
> OK, here goes: I apologize for having an attitude to see not just an asian with a stringer of fish, but to see him as a person, a human being with a family, and a story.
> I apologize, and should really unbunch myself, for not wanting to cut off the hands of those who break game laws.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bopperattacker said:


> and damn bubbagon.. I see at your old age you're not calming down any....


LOL!! Yup even as an old fart, I still got it.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the point Bubba is making (which I agree with) is that the punishments you laid out there are a bit extreme. 

That said, I also agree that the current methods of monitoring and punishments to deter offenders are not enough. I remember reading an article where a guy shot a deer that he didn't have a tag for (my terminology may be wrong) and received a $20K fine. Now that sends the message without use of capital punishment!

There is some reasonable middle ground that we can all take here.


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

No size limits underneath a spillway..... however bag limit always applies.

Also catching fish by hand is 100% legal. If a net were involved that would be illegal.


----------



## fishing (Mar 5, 2011)

Teknical is right statewide regulations applies to rivers and spillways no minimum sizes daily limits 1 muskellunge, 40 yellow perch, 5 trouts, lb, sm spotted bass is five, walleye, sauger, and saugeye is six, channel catfish (under 28 inches) is allowed six( public lakes less than 700 acres) other than that there's no limit all other public waters! For channel cats that is. Channel catfish over 28 inches or larger is allowed one statewide. Blue and flathead catfish under 35inches no limit but over 35 inches is one of each state wide. All other fishes (crappies, bluegills, rock bass, Ect!) No daily limit! No size limits! For those who likes to complain and only buys a fishing license and never even picked up an Ohio fishing regulation 2011-2012 pamphlet to read before accusing peoples from breaking the law! The bag limits and size limits mainly applies to main lakes. And if it did applied to a spillway or river it would've stated it. For instance like olentangy river upstream to the Waldo dam and whetstone creek upstream to st. Rt. 229. That's a place you must be aware of! As for alum spillway you can keep six saugeye no matter what size! Crappies there's no size or bag limits at or below the spillway! Now all of us know well as for me I've never ever seen anyone pull up a slab crappie from the spillway. READ THE PAMPHlET! Geeesh oh meeeesh guys!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not really sure how this one flew under the radar so long.

First things first. Singling out a race, nationality, etc. to accuse of something is not tolerated on OGF. I get it that there was an incident with an Asian person but there are plenty of violators that would fit most any race, nationality that you can think of. Trying to lump them all in to one category is just wrong and not tolerated on OGF.

Second, as some stated the regulations of the lakes listed on the site-specific regulations section differ from those of the statewide regulations. There is really no size limits listed for anything other than catfish. Daily limits apply on some species which would apply to the saugeye mentioned. The crappie and white bass would have no limits in number. Here is a link to the page on the ODNR site that lists the limits that the previous post referred to.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_limits.aspx

The only thin that I read from that original post that may be considered illegal would be perhaps catching white bass by hand. I believe that the rules state that any game fish (non-forage species) must be obtained by legal angling methods.

The folks that are saying to cut all kinds of appendages of for violation I am thinking (hoping) are just exaggerating for effect. Proper fines would be applicable. We do not live in a society that cuts hands off for stealing and so forth. Bubbagon is taking everyone literally but I trust that most really are meaning that the violators should face a stiff fine, etc.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Perhap's the person or people complaining do not realize that in many other culture's and country's people do not fillet fish . They also eat any size fish all the way down to minnow size and nothing is wasted . Is it worse to take only the biggest fish and throw 2/3rd's or more away or keep the smaller fish that are more plentiful or in some cases overpopulated and use the whole fish ? The fish are gutted scaled and then cooked whole . All the meat is eaten . I eat them this way now as well and it sure is much less waste . The meat just behind the head is the best by the way and alway's get's thrown away when you fillet . I eat 2 to 4 large size bluegill's now and I am full where as before I might filet 10 or more to getthe same amount of meat . A 15" saugeye is almost to much to eat and could feed 2 people this way . It is a little more work but with all the intrest in renewable resources and being green what could be a better way to harvest something that is sustainable . Now if we could just start eating carp ( which were introduced as food fish by the way ) Just a different opinion and some fact's


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

By the way if they were keeping undersize crappie on the main lake explain it to them and then if they don't stop call the warden . Don't get upset or angry just be nice but explain you will call the warden if they don't stop . Keep in mind Ohio has no size limit on most fish though they used to have more .


----------



## Weavster (Jun 12, 2011)

I go to Alum and catch about 200 4 inch muskies a day and feed them to my Liger.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Weavster said:


> I go to Alum and catch about 200 4 inch muskies a day and feed them to my Liger.


Troll harder.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Weavster said:


> I go to Alum and catch about 200 4 inch muskies a day and feed them to my Liger.


Amateur Hour!

The muskies are nearly twice that length when stocked. Stick to the Sesame Street chat room.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> But no, these people are not "worthless" for breaking a game law, nor should they have their limbs removed.
> NOR SHOULD WE ADVOCATE SUCH COMPLETELY SMALL BRAINED IDEAS AND PROMOTE THEM IN A PUBLIC FASHION.


I'll bite and say you're exactly right. You're not advocating illegal activity, but you're also not advocating the death penalty for petty theft. That seems easy enough to derive from your posts.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Probably the same people that were part of the group that got busted with gill nets and taking them to panda express! Those people are worthless! Anyone caught or part of a gill net operation should never be allowed to fish again, or should have both hands cut off.


Dang Marshall Dillon, Maybe you and Festus ought to ride out there and string them,thar ..rustlers up. There is no place in this here civilized country for fish rustlers.....Just make sure you use one of your patented (hanging) fishing knots so they don't break your new line.:B.

I almost forgot.......Miss Kitty said to tell you that she still wears the gill nets you bought for her last Christmas...........JK bud...JK!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

by the way What is a liger


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It's a cross breed between a lion and tiger. They are huge animals.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought that was called a Tieon --- Tion Thanks Chaunc I JUST WANTED TO LIGHTEN UP THIS THREAD


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

900 pound's and 11 feet in length's twice the size of it's parent's a male lion and female tiger


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

chaunc said:


> It's a cross breed between a lion and tiger. They are huge animals.


I'd love to see someone arrest one of those guys for poaching. The liger would probably get a ticket for having to many nosey fishermen on his stringer :bananalama:


----------



## fishing (Mar 5, 2011)

Went fishing at alum spillway today. Well I didn't like what I saw! These three men and a teenager were using rooster tails snagging muskies with it. Catching them by the tail,stomach, sides, and anywhere else but the mouth. I was disappointed by how many they kept. I told them politely that they can't keep foul hooked fish and also told them that it's a one musky bag limit per person. Of course they ignored me. Putting the fish in trash bags and carrying them to their car, they knew what they was doing and just didn't care! They kept every musky they snagged illegally, bout eleven of them. I call 1-800-wildlife and got no response. So these guys got away with snagging and poaching muskies. They left and came back to my surprise and tried to do the same thing they were doing again. Had different clothing on and everything. Man I hope they get caught stealing fish one of these day!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You guys need to take video of this stuff while it's happening. Cell phone, hatcam, or camera will get the job done. Just stay your distance away and get as much footage as you can then turn it over to the proper authorities. Be discreet so you dont start a fight. Get their car plates too if possible. Again, be discreet.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fishing said:


> Went fishing at alum spillway today. Well I didn't like what I saw! These three men and a teenager were using rooster tails snagging muskies with it. Catching them by the tail,stomach, sides, and anywhere else but the mouth. I was disappointed by how many they kept. I told them politely that they can't keep foul hooked fish and also told them that it's a one musky bag limit per person. Of course they ignored me. Putting the fish in trash bags and carrying them to their car, they knew what they was doing and just didn't care! They kept every musky they snagged illegally, bout eleven of them. I call 1-800-wildlife and got no response. So these guys got away with snagging and poaching muskies. They left and came back to my surprise and tried to do the same thing they were doing again. Had different clothing on and everything. Man I hope they get caught stealing fish one of these day!


it is really easy to bypass the 1800 poacher, open your regs book and find the county wildlife officers cell #, if he doesnt answer, call the next county over. 4 out of 5 times when i call them direct, they respond fairly quickly.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

fishing said:


> Went fishing at alum spillway today. Well I didn't like what I saw! These three men and a teenager were using rooster tails snagging muskies with it. Catching them by the tail,stomach, sides, and anywhere else but the mouth. I was disappointed by how many they kept. I told them politely that they can't keep foul hooked fish and also told them that it's a one musky bag limit per person. Of course they ignored me. Putting the fish in trash bags and carrying them to their car, they knew what they was doing and just didn't care! They kept every musky they snagged illegally, bout eleven of them. I call 1-800-wildlife and got no response. So these guys got away with snagging and poaching muskies. They left and came back to my surprise and tried to do the same thing they were doing again. Had different clothing on and everything. Man I hope they get caught stealing fish one of these day!


Haha I saw that too before I left the last Muskie I saw them snagged was in the gill. it was funny to watch and sad at the same time they would snag one and their little buddy would run down the hill with the net to bag it and up he went. I saw them snag a total of three before I left.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I've seen it happen more this year than any other at the spillway at alum. The phone number for the park ranger on duty is 740-272-1459.I've called several times and got a prompt response.


----------



## fishing (Mar 5, 2011)

Just saved it on my phone thanks. I bet them worthless non fishermans is going to be there today trying to snag more muskies. Makes me wanna go there just to see if they are there. But I'll have my video cam ready this time lol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Makes for some sad reading here My Son and I were up there on Saturday night and seen Park Rangers/Sheriffs all over. We got bait at Chesire and headed south to fish in some of the bays that way and seen 2 Rangers/Wardens getting out of there car with binoculars at that first bay on the right as your headed towards the dam, things were slow that way so we decided to go up towards 36/37 and seen another ranger and a sheriff between Chesire and 36/37. I guess my point is I cant understand the slow response since they are around?? This was all between about 6-8.15PM.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

moto said:


> their little buddy would *run down the hill with the net to bag it and up he went*. I saw them snag a total of three before I left.


Man I hope some of these guys aren't snagging the fish then releasing them back into the main lake to save the ski's lives. I mean yea, either way there snagging them (and in violation of the law). But i'd hate to see them snagging the fish with "good intentions" (I.E. to save there lives) and get a ticket.


----------



## fishing (Mar 5, 2011)

@ acklac7 yeah dude they were saving the fish to take it back to the main lake! If the fish can live out of water more than eight hours? Yeah!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I was just throwing that out there, I mean it does seem sort of strange with the guy running down the hill with a net, then running back up? Just a thought...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I guess I should have asked if the hill in question was the "big hill" going up to the main lake or the little slope there by the parking lot


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I walked by on the dam Saturday evening and saw the operation. One of the guys had a rod doubled and I thought he had caught a fish, then I see the guy run down the hill to the edge of the wall below. Then, I see a fish jump and the guy no longer had the fish on. I figured he had snagged a musky, and I was only just walking by. There was also TONS of people fishing. It's the last place I want to spend any time fishing.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im sorry but this is disgusting... WHY ON EARTH DOESNT ANY OF YOU DO SOMETHING? call the freakin cops, make a scene! 

if im there and the wildlife officers wont get off there butts to do something then im going to do something to make them take care of it. 

immidiately call the police, tell them there is about to be a huge fight at the alum creek spillway and they have to get down there cuz someones getting ready to get hurt. cops show up, make a huge scene, tell them whats going on, im sure they will take care of the problem or at least get someone there that will.

its better then standing around and doing nothing except complain about it on the internets. yall made me want to get in my car, drive the 78 miles to alum and take care of this. DO SOMETHING!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> im sorry but this is disgusting... WHY ON EARTH DOESNT ANY OF YOU DO SOMETHING? call the freakin cops, make a scene!
> 
> if im there and the wildlife officers wont get off there butts to do something then im going to do something to make them take care of it.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.

Seriously guys just start calling 911 and saying there as about to be a "significant altercation" at Alum Creek spillway. This 1-800 poacher/wildlife officer stuff just seems to be a joke anymore. Dial 911, tell them there is about to be a fight. If enough people keep dialing 911 and/or the police the DNR _should_ get the message something needs to be done. This is absurd.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

To clarify, I was on a date with my wife. I was not fishing at all, nor was I interested in taking the time to fully understand what was happening. I just was aware that a guy fishing from atop the spillway had snagged a musky. I had no way of knowing if this was done deliberately or not. Had I spent time enough to fully understand, I would have called the poacher line.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm all for taking action, but I think if you call 911 with that they might actually issue a citation when several officers show up and you tell them that you pulled their resources over there to save some fish instead of people. As a former fisheries management major (about 2 months :0) ) I certainly can appreciate conservation, but the police and 911 dispatchers would probably see it differently.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

they wouldnt be showing up for fish, they would be showing up to keep me from fighting some poachers. i also think that using them to save some fish is better then using them to write traffic tickets.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

lacdown said:


> I'm all for taking action, but I think if you call 911 with that they might actually issue a citation when several officers show up and you tell them that you pulled their resources over there to save some fish instead of people. As a former fisheries management major (about 2 months :0) ) I certainly can appreciate conservation, but the police and 911 dispatchers would probably see it differently.


Something drastic has to be done because the State of Ohio doesn't get the point. The 1800-Poacher line is a downright embarrassment. Then people call wildlife officers directly and they never show up. What are we left with!? Are we to just sit there and watch these people break law after law right in front of our eyes and do nothing? seriously? I say call 911/Police, EVENTUALLY someone will take notice and do something about the problem. These people are committing crimes. Who are you going to call when someone is breaking into your car? are you just going to sit there and watch them or are you going to do something about it?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll admit, when I called 1-800-POACHER last year when these guys were netting fish at the spillway I was on hold for over 20 minutes... that said, before we have a call to arms or 911, can we at least make sure everyone (not you two) that does so is aware of the rules themselves? Over the past few weeks there have been several posts accusing others of doing something illegal when it turned out that they themselves weren't educated on the rules/regulations.

Trust me, I get just as pissed when I see someone breaking the rules or littering, but perhaps there is another way ... capturing video of enough of these instances my persuade ODNR to stop by more often..?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

lacdown said:


> I'll admit, when I called 1-800-POACHER last year when these guys were netting fish at the spillway I was on hold for over 20 minutes... that said, before we have a call to arms or 911, can we at least make sure everyone (not you two) that does so is aware of the rules themselves? Over the past few weeks there have been several posts accusing others of doing something illegal when it turned out that they themselves weren't educated on the rules/regulations.
> 
> Trust me, I get just as pissed when I see someone breaking the rules or littering, but perhaps there is another way ... capturing video of enough of these instances my persuade ODNR to stop by more often..?


That is a great idea. Start a Facebook for poaching. If the government gets embarrased about doing a p---poor job, they might do something about it


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

or try 10tv for god's sake. now that Terrelle Pryor is gone they can send their undercover camermen to the spillway instead of following him around to see what car he's in.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

lacdown said:


> or try 10tv for god's sake. now that Terrelle Pryor is gone they can send their undercover camermen to the spillway instead of following him around to see what car he's in.


I was going to say, go to your local news. 

That is a great way to persuade a lot of people quickly.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

lacdown said:


> or try 10tv for god's sake. now that Terrelle Pryor is gone they can send their undercover camermen to the spillway instead of following him around to see what car he's in.


That's funny


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> they wouldnt be showing up for fish, they would be showing up to keep me from fighting some poachers. i also think that using them to save some fish is better then using them to write traffic tickets.



Word is born!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

mossboss said:


> The phone number for the park ranger on duty is 740-272-1459.I've called several times and got a prompt response.


Sound advice here. Be sensible guys. Put that number in your phone and use. Thanks mossboss, for providing a good resource. I live an hour north of Alum and don't fish it, but I frequently (once a month) take my dog there and walk the lake (don't do dog parks). 

I'm not ever going to advocate violence on this site, as I never advocate it. While I understand being angry and dismayed, there's a smart way to do it and a way to do it that just might end with handcuffs on your wrists. Be smart, fellas.

I also agree with fallen 513 and the other member who said to call the tv station. Local news absolutely EATS these stories up. Call them and be passionate but level headed. It may do wonders to force action, especially if they can get an angle that indicates the poacher number doesn't work (which I'm not willing to say because I've never had to call it.)


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> they wouldnt be showing up for fish, they would be showing up to keep me from fighting some poachers. i also think that using them to save some fish is better then using them to write traffic tickets.


Well you certainly don't represent "professional" bass fisherman very well.
First of all, go ahead and harass some "poachers" physically, and when the cops show up, see who gets tossed in jail. It won't be them. You should familiarize yourself with the punishment for harassing sportsmen.
And no, chasing guys breaking fishing laws is NOT a better use of their time. As taxpayers, we pay them to protect and serve people, not fish.

Poaching, keeping illegal fish, whatever....indeed sucks and I also wish it could be monitored better. But some of these suggestions are laughable, if not illegal in and of themselves.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Well you certainly don't represent "professional" bass fisherman very well.
> First of all, go ahead and harass some "poachers" physically, and when the cops show up, see who gets tossed in jail. It won't be them. You should familiarize yourself with the punishment for harassing sportsmen.
> And no, chasing guys breaking fishing laws is NOT a better use of their time. As taxpayers, we pay them to protect and serve people, not fish.
> 
> Poaching, keeping illegal fish, whatever....indeed sucks and I also wish it could be monitored better. But some of these suggestions are laughable, if not illegal in and of themselves.


lol, so just sit in your car and watch from afar! harassing sportsmen? so you think poaching is sporting? ive never harrassed a sportsmen and i dont plan to, i however would harrass a poacher and i would hope ALL of you would do the same. but hey, lets just sit on our butts and talk about it on the internet and hope they happen to get caught.

as a normal citizen, i would absolutely raise a flag towards anyone doing something blatently illegal and anyone who just wants to sit by the wayside and watch is almost as guilty as they are.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

nothing like a "do nothing" attitude. "it will take care of itself, ohhhh, its a shame about poaching or whatever but suggesting that the police be contacted is laughable"... lol, yeah, such a terrible thing to involve the police in an illegal activity... hahahahaha.

if i get arrested for harrasing "sportsmen" and it leads to these "sportsmen" not raping our waters illegally, then it was worth it.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Steve while your frustration is shared by us all and your willingness to go the extra mile to stop it is admirable, I couldn't respectfully disagree with you more by suggesting we all call 911.The emergency 911 centers are there for society to use for medical,fire and police matters,not fishing violators.Like already said,sadly the one calling 911 for fishing violators would most likely be the one getting a ticket or hauled off to jail.Repeated calls and or letters to ODNR would be the proper approach to handle it properly I feel.Nothing is more aggravating than calling the poaching hotline,as they suggest ,getting a recorded message waiting ,waiting and waiting for no one to show up.It just isn't working and as always preached to us,the squeaky wheel always gets the grease.We all need to become the squeaky wheel in mass numbers.Maybe even showing up at the scene of the crime and calmly advising the violators,playtime is over,we are mad & we aren't taking it anymore.If 3 guys see a dozen of us standing as a group I think the message would be crystal clear to them and they would pack up and vacant the area.Calmer heads will always prevail in a heated situation.Maybe someone close to the area needs to start up a group patrol of some sort,call the ODNR and advise them,we aren't taking it anymore and willing to lend a legal hand to help them control it.Just an idea I am throwing out there.Better than one of us being arrested while they continue their crap.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I certainly never suggested to do nothing. All I'm saying is that some of the suggestions o nwhat to do are laughable, and even illegal.

You keep calling them "poachers". I would guess they are guys who have licenses, who are breaking fishing laws. So if that qualifies in your book as "poaching" than I can give you the names of several dozen other "poachers" on this site. Maybe you could rough them up a little too.

You hit the nail right on the head. As a "normal citizen" you are not entitled to do much, other than to call the PROPER authorities. 

I'm not sitting in my car doing nothing, I guarantee you that. But I also am not advocating violence or suggesting other rediculous avenues.

Call 911? LOL!!! You go ahead and do that. Make sure you tell them that no one's life is in danger, and that it's not an emergency...that this pertains to someone breaking a fishing law....and see what kind of response you get. LOL!! C'mon man.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> Well I certainly never suggested to do nothing. All I'm saying is that some of the suggestions o nwhat to do are laughable, and even illegal.
> 
> You keep calling them "poachers". I would guess they are guys who have licenses, who are breaking fishing laws. So if that qualifies in your book as "poaching" than I can give you the names of several dozen other "poachers" on this site. Maybe you could rough them up a little too.
> 
> ...


Great post.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

can somebody pleeeeaaaasssse quote me where i said to call 911. i said call the police, i didnt say call the emergency number, yall are putting words into my mouth.

and bubagon, you keep saying that confronting poachers is illegal, where is that written? it says in the rule books that ANYONE can request to see a fishing license, does that fall under the illegal harrassment laws? is going up to someone that is poaching and saying "hey, you know its illegal to snag muskies right?" is that illegal? is it illegal to notify people that can take care of the problem? is it illegal to force those that can do something to actually do something?

im sorry but the "avoid confrontation at all costs" attitude doesnt get anything accomplished. if you dont want to get into a fight, then dont but not wanting to be in a fight doesnt excuse you from taking action.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

and if you call the cops (via a normal line) and say, "look, im getting ready confront some poachers, ive called the wildlife authorities and they wont do anything, so yall better get down here because i need some back-up" 

i dont see why anyone would even begin to have a problem with that. meanwhile, get a license plate, block the car in, stay on the phones until someone shows up. at the very LEAST, the poachers wont come back.


but lets all run and hide, put our heads in the sand, act like poaching is sporting and then complain about it on the world wide web.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

When I call they always say do not confront the poachers. And then nobody shows up.... its pathetic


lordofthepunks said:


> and if you call the cops (via a normal line) and say, "look, im getting ready confront some poachers, ive called the wildlife authorities and they wont do anything, so yall better get down here because i need some back-up"
> 
> i dont see why anyone would even begin to have a problem with that. meanwhile, get a license plate, block the car in, stay on the phones until someone shows up. at the very LEAST, the poachers wont come back.
> 
> ...




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There is nothing illegal about throwing stones into the water. Nothing annoys me more as a fisherman. It is usually children though so I can't really be to upset about it. I will move on. So, maybe you toss stones in the water and it gets the fish to go down deep and the "anglers" cant see them to snag them. They would also likely get frustrated and leave. No more poaching. Eh, it's an idea that won't have you in jail. 

It's sad that there's isn't more that can be done to PREVENT the fish from going through the pipe in the first place!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Saw this being poached today!

http://www.wizardrecipes.com/recipes/poached+fish.html


----------

